# New 2012 Outback 210Rs Question



## MegaZ (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello Outbackers,

I am new to the forum and I apologize if any of the below questions have already been asked before. I have just purchased a new Outback 210RS (2012 model) and after surfing for hours and reading lots of topics on this forum, I still have some questions that I could not find answers for. I would really appreciate your help!

1) Should I buy a cover for the Outback (storing it outside)? I live in Colorado (South Denver) and we often have very dry and sunny days, so I am worried about the possible damage.
2) Should I buy covers for the tires? Again, not sure if covers are needed or not, but I have seen a lot of people use them. Which covers would you recommend? Links to the ones you recommend would be appreciated.
3) I bought my trailer from Camping World and the salesperson told me that the new 210RS apparently uses a different sliding system that can take a lot of load and does not get damaged when the trailer is towed. I have seen a lot of forum threads about issues with sliders, so should I still worry about it? Do I need to get some kind of jack/support for the slider just in case? Would something like this work for support?
4) I would like to buy a pair of Honda EU2000i generators for AC to work. I was told that the best solution for transportation and storage is to buy separate storage that goes behind the trailer. Any ideas on how this can be done? Are there any 210RS owners out there that use Honda generators? How do you transport and store them?

Big thanks in advance to anyone who can help answer the above questions. If any of the questions have already been answered before, can you please post links to those threads? I tried to use the search function, but it is extremely hard to find exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

MegaZ said:


> Hello Outbackers,
> 
> I am new to the forum and I apologize if any of the below questions have already been asked before. I have just purchased a new Outback 210RS (2012 model) and after surfing for hours and reading lots of topics on this forum, I still have some questions that I could not find answers for. I would really appreciate your help!
> 
> ...


1. Cover is a matter of choice. Some are afraid to cover because there MIGHT be a link to using covers and possible delamination. No one has commented on the newer style Outbacks with the fiber glass cap. With that being said I am going to purchase a cover in late August for my 250rs.

2. YES! Covers will prevent cracking and pre-mature wear.

3. I have seen one report of a new slide exhibiting problems with the tracks pulling from the ceiling. I made a bunk support from 2 inch PVC that I copied from another thread on this forum. I want to play it safe too.

4. You will need to have someone with experience weld that storage box to your trailer frame. The bumper will not handle the weight. I think the max weight is around 150 pounds. I wouldn't chance it with two very expensive generators in that box. I could see an unexpected pothole of a dip putting stress on the bumper. I throw the generator in the back of my truck towards the cab. It stays in the garage when not in use.


----------



## MegaZ (Jul 22, 2012)

Danodog said:


> 1. Cover is a matter of choice. Some are afraid to cover because there MIGHT be a link to using covers and possible delamination. No one has commented on the newer style Outbacks with the fiber glass cap. With that being said I am going to purchase a cover in late August for my 250rs.
> 
> 2. YES! Covers will prevent cracking and pre-mature wear.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks so much for your quick reply, I really appreciate it!
Any covers/brands you can recommend for the trailer and the wheels?

Folks at Camping World said that they can weld the storage box to the trailer frame. Unfortunately, I cannot store the generators on the back of my truck, since I tow with Toyota Sequoia and it has no storage of any kind pretty much... I was told that storing generators inside the RV is not a good idea due to safety and gas smell...would it be a good idea to perhaps buy a small container and put the generators inside when I am not using them and store inside the RV? Perhaps under the bunk bed...


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Covering the tires in that kind of sun is probably a good idea. Most agree covering TT is not needed or recommended.

Power slide on newer Outbacks does not need support and is safe to use in or out.

Honda generators are great and a pair will serve you well.

The rear bumper will not handle the load of two gen sets. unless you have a custom reinforced basket installed, the best option is to put them in the bed of your TV.

Congrats on your new 210rs you will love it.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

MegaZ said:


> 1. Cover is a matter of choice. Some are afraid to cover because there MIGHT be a link to using covers and possible delamination. No one has commented on the newer style Outbacks with the fiber glass cap. With that being said I am going to purchase a cover in late August for my 250rs.
> 
> 2. YES! Covers will prevent cracking and pre-mature wear.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks so much for your quick reply, I really appreciate it!
Any covers/brands you can recommend for the trailer and the wheels?

Folks at Camping World said that they can weld the storage box to the trailer frame. Unfortunately, I cannot store the generators on the back of my truck, since I tow with Toyota Sequoia and it has no storage of any kind pretty much... I was told that storing generators inside the RV is not a good idea due to safety and gas smell...would it be a good idea to perhaps buy a small container and put the generators inside when I am not using them and store inside the RV? Perhaps under the bunk bed...
[/quote]

If you get custom storage box on TT lock gen sets to that. Do not put inside TT.


----------



## MegaZ (Jul 22, 2012)

RDS said:


> Covering the tires in that kind of sun is probably a good idea. Most agree covering TT is not needed or recommended.
> 
> Power slide on newer Outbacks does not need support and is safe to use in or out.
> 
> ...


I am amazed by how generous folks here are. Again, thank you so much for your help and support!
Any recommendations on what type of covers to get?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

MegaZ said:


> Covering the tires in that kind of sun is probably a good idea. Most agree covering TT is not needed or recommended.
> 
> Power slide on newer Outbacks does not need support and is safe to use in or out.
> 
> ...


I am amazed by how generous folks here are. Again, thank you so much for your help and support!
Any recommendations on what type of covers to get?
[/quote]
I don't own a cover and really don't think I need one. However ADCO seems to be a popular brand.









ADCO at Camping World

By the way... Welcome to Outbackers.com!


----------



## MegaZ (Jul 22, 2012)

john7349 said:


> I don't own a cover and really don't think I need one. However ADCO seems to be a popular brand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome and recommendation! I will check it out


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We cover our trailer in the winter to protect it from the debris that falls from the trees. Our yard is heavily forested and leaving the trailer uncovered all winter results in a pretty dirty trailer come spring.

I would recommend the ADCO Designer Series cover as they hold up better than the cheaper covers. They also look nicer. A bit more expensive, but worth it in my opinion.

DAN


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

X2 on the ADCO Designer series cover. For my last three trailers I cover mine every year here in Wisconsin. Get the proper cover that can breath and you should have no problems.

Cover the tires .... absolutely. Probably the most damaging to tires is lack of use and UV/Sun damage. Keep'em clean and at the proper pressure.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

X3 on the ADCO. This is my second one and they fit nicely and are fairly easy to manage.


----------



## MegaZ (Jul 22, 2012)

You guys have been awesome. Thank you so much for your recommendations. I will be buying ADCO as well then.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

RDS said:


> Power slide on newer Outbacks does not need support and is safe to use in or out.


I was told by the staff at Mike Thompson RV not to get on the bed when it is retracted as it will cause excessive pressure on the slide rails and inflict some damage. I will read the owners manual in the next couple of days and call Keystone if I can't find it in the manual. I own a 2013 250rs.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

I use these tire covers that cover both at the same time. I got the white ones to reflect the sun.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/tandem-tyre-gards/5659

I like them because I can still use the X chocks with them on. I use the X chocks and covers while in storage.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/x-chock-tire-locking-chock/43891


----------

